# Guess Who Had A Bubble Bath Today....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

She's almost 5 years old. Getting to be a big girl :yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

My Gorlitz is a 13 year old boy, he doesn't take baths.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow. Do you actually use that thing or is it just for looks?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I can't say my machines ever look that good, but I do wipe them down before moving them out of a customers house. I will hose them down from time to time, but not in the winter... figured that one out once.

Did you put those pneumatic wheels on? Only 300 I've ever used, and any that I've seen, have solid wheels. I'd think pneumatic tires wouldn't work very well with the weight.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> I can't say my machines ever look that good, but I do wipe them down before moving them out of a customers house. I will hose them down from time to time, but not in the winter... figured that one out once.
> 
> Did you put those pneumatic wheels on? Only 300 I've ever used, and any that I've seen, have solid wheels. I'd think pneumatic tires wouldn't work very well with the weight.





Drain Pro said:


> Wow. Do you actually use that thing or is it just for looks?



I'm anal, everything I own looks great or I get it replaced. That's just the way I operate.

I give her a quick wipe down after every job. She gets a good scubbin' 4+ times per year. The pneumatic wheels are an optional accessory from Spartan. Much easier to move around.

She gets used on around 9 jobs per week.

She's made me a ton of $$$ 

I have a brand new 300 standing by on reserve. I pretty much have one or more backups to everything I own.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> My Gorlitz is a 13 year old boy, he doesn't take baths.



He must smell & look like chit, Pic's ?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Whats her name? I am thinking of naming my camera when it arrives. Have you named any of yours?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> I'm anal, everything I own looks great or I get it replaced. That's just the way I operate.
> 
> I give her a quick wipe down after every job. She gets a good scubbin' 4+ times per year. The pneumatic wheels are an optional accessory from Spartan. Much easier to move around.
> 
> ...


Don't know much about WI, do you guys generally have basements or crawls and slabs?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Don't know much about WI, do you guys generally have basements or crawls and slabs?




98% basements.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> Whats her name? I am thinking of naming my camera when it arrives. Have you named any of yours?




She doesn't really have a given name, she's just one of my girls


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> 98% basements.


Lately I have been getting all of the ones with no basements.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> Whats her name? I am thinking of naming my camera when it arrives. Have you named any of yours?


Never named mine, but once in a while it does get called a name not for this site. Anyway it has been a good one since 1952. Still going strong. I have a new one in the shop for standby, but not the power and reliability it gives me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Never named mine, but once in a while it does get called a name not for this site. Anyway it has been a good one since 1952. Still going strong. I have a new one in the shop for standby, but not the power and reliability it gives me.




I bet she'd love her pic taken and posted


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Lately I have been getting all of the ones with no basements.




Not many slab homes in my area. Some have a inside cleanout in a confined area, which sucks. They are nice when there's an outside cleanout and the weather is nice. No outside cleanout, bad weather or cramped working area I'll take a basement any day.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Not many slab homes in my area. Some have a inside cleanout in a confined area, which sucks. They are nice when there's an outside cleanout and the weather is nice. No outside cleanout, bad weather or cramped working area I'll take a basement any day.


Normally I have a basement 98% of the time, just my turn for slabs I guess.

Went on a wild goose chase for some outside cleanouts, but they ended up be test tees for the sewer install.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

AssTyme said:


> I bet she'd love her pic taken and posted


Will get that done and post it AssTyme


----------

